# A 22-year old Swedish dung beetle and personal growth



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Slytherin said:


> your welcome, so whats up? : )


Enjoying the absolutely gorgeous weather by sitting indoors and reading 'The Hero of Ages' by Brandon Sanderson and browsing the forum; I've noticed something about me and forums: I tend to write a lot and all over the place. 
Will have to see how I really spend the rest of my day, I feel like I want to train a bit today.

And what are you up to?


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Enjoying the absolutely gorgeous weather by sitting indoors and reading 'The Hero of Ages' by Brandon Sanderson and browsing the forum; I've noticed something about me and forums: I tend to write a lot and all over the place.
> Will have to see how I really spend the rest of my day, I feel like I want to train a bit today.
> 
> And what are you up to?


I love this site, I joined a few days ago and I'm addicted to this place<3 I met many people and I'm planning to meet more, I listen to my favorite music and I'm relaxing in my room


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

*Secretly begins to stereotype Swedish people as engineers* >

Welcome ^_^


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> no visa needed here, all are welcome and embraced by the way the ENTP'S all want to hug you


What's wrong with hugs?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> What's wrong with hugs?


not a thing


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> not a thing



You didn't miss the fact that I'm an ENTP?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> *Secretly begins to stereotype Swedish people as engineers* >
> 
> Welcome ^_^


*Slowly starts to turn away whistling, but can't whistle...starts to make a weird sound that kinda resembles an angry cat*


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Scarab said:


> *Slowly starts to turn away whistling, but can't whistle...starts to make a weird sound that kinda resembles an angry cat*


WTF WAS THAT NOISE!?
:shocked:
Eh, probably just some angry cat, heh.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You didn't miss the fact that I'm an ENTP?


He was indirectly asking for a hug.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> WTF WAS THAT NOISE!?
> :shocked:
> Eh, probably just some angry cat, heh.


And that is the first lesson in how to become invisible like a ninja.
The art of inconspicuousness.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Enjoying the absolutely gorgeous weather by sitting indoors and reading 'The Hero of Ages' by Brandon Sanderson and browsing the forum; I've noticed something about me and forums: I tend to write a lot and all over the place.
> Will have to see how I really spend the rest of my day, I feel like I want to train a bit today.
> 
> And what are you up to?


All my TV shows ended so do you know some good TV shows with more then 5 seasons?


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Slytherin said:


> All my TV shows ended so do you know some good TV shows with more then 5 seasons?


Hmm, with more than 5 seasons? I would recommend Stargate SG-1 if you haven't seen that already, got 10 seasons. Plus there are Stargate Atlantis and Stargate Universe that comes afterwards.

South Park is absolutely hilarious, and should be available online via the creators on their website; got 17 seasons.

Family guy and The simpsons I've enjoyed, though I must admit that I am more of a 'Family guy' guy.

Happy tree friends is another (not sure if over 5 seasons and each episode is really short).

Can't really give you any more than that since that is basically the series I watch that has had over 5 seasons. I'm better at recommending books.


----------



## seasofme (Jun 3, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Hmm, with more than 5 seasons? I would recommend Stargate SG-1 if you haven't seen that already, got 10 seasons. Plus there are Stargate Atlantis and Stargate Universe that comes afterwards.
> 
> South Park is absolutely hilarious, and should be available online via the creators on their website; got 17 seasons.
> 
> ...


I don't read in my spare time ; ) but thanks


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You didn't miss the fact that I'm an ENTP?


so hug me then and no hands below the waist


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome fellow Scandinavian ^_^ I'm polexia, age 30, ENTP, from your neighbor country Norway! 

Hope you'll enjoy our little strange slice of the cyberspace 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

@Scarab Htere <3


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Welcome fellow Scandinavian ^_^ I'm polexia, age 30, ENTP, from your neighbor country Norway!
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy our little strange slice of the cyberspace
> 
> ...


Hello Norweigan neighbour! Pleasure to meet you! This cyperspace is awesome!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

iHeartCats said:


> @Scarab Htere <3
> 
> View attachment 161818


Ermag3rd! iz dat ur autografz? Fank u!


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Ermag3rd! iz dat ur autografz? Fank u!


yes afcaurs iz my autografz, i maed it ysturday. yw


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

iHeartCats said:


> yes afcaurs iz my autografz, i maed it ysturday. yw


Fankz v3ry hard! It iz butifaul! aile cherish veri hard dis autografz for rest of mai lyfe! :3


----------

